# Nipple discharge!?????



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jun 28, 2013)

So I noticed my left and right nips were hurting a bit. I can feel a lump under the left and when I squeezed on it this brown liquid came out....WTF is that shit!!! Same with my right. How much of a cause for concern is this? Like breast cancer concern should I hit up a doctor immediately? Anyone else have this issue? I was thinking this might be gyno? But brown??? Thanks all.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jun 28, 2013)

I also took this got off of it after 3 weeks because I started getting insane back pumps. I didn't pct on it.


----------



## Big-John (Jun 28, 2013)

I am assuming that is a prohormone? If so then I would stay away from those..


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes it is and I definitely got that! Lol I ain't ever touching the bullshit again. I'm just concerned if this is just a little gyno or along the lines of breast cancer


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 28, 2013)

You're not gonna get cancer from this stuff


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jun 28, 2013)

So should I take something like a anti estrogen or go ahead and go see the doc man?


----------



## Big-John (Jun 28, 2013)

Dont panic... It should go away... But yeah you need to take some anti estrogen but your ok..


----------



## Kalel (Jun 28, 2013)

I would get on letrozole and caber. And I mean super fast. It sounds like gyno but with the discharge is sounds more like progesterone gyno. Letro at 2.5mg Ed for a few weeks and caber at .5 should clear u up if this just came about. The letro is gonna kill your sex drive for a little while but it will come back. And I'd rather lose my ability to hump for three weeks than have big lumps in my chest forever.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 28, 2013)

Pro-hormones are shit.  Unless you are under direct guidance from a top trainer, stay away from them.  

I had a kid come up to me at the gym and ask why he was pissing blood.  I asked him what he was taking and he said it was a pro-hormone.  After a week he said he was back to normal.

He thought they were safe because you can get them legally.  But I would stay away from them.  How old are you?


----------



## vpiedu (Jun 28, 2013)

if you arent taking anything at the moment you can also take arimidex or nolvadex. in this situation i would prefer nolva over adex simply because it will kill your E and at the end of the day all gyno no matter what you call it is a result of too much E. what you are currently running or not should determine what you should take. 


VP


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah that ↑↑   arimedex / novaldex


Aromasin/ exemestane 25 mg could help with cocoa drip too.. whats your age again?  Thanks ib..


----------



## Kalel (Jun 28, 2013)

vpiedu said:


> at the end of the day all gyno no matter what you call it is a result of too much E. VP



That's not really correct. Progesterone related gyno is completely different than E gyno. That's why I suggested both letro and caber. Letro is for E related symptoms and caber is for progesterone. Letrozole is the only drug proven to shrink gynecomastia, caber will simply get your prolactin down if that is what is high


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jun 29, 2013)

22 years old not on anything right now. Ya I'm not fucking  around with pro hormones anymore.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 29, 2013)

Save the milk and sell it!! Secret of the pros. 

On a serious note, pro hormones can be worse than the real thing.  Just because its legal doesn't mean it's safe.  It should go away on its own.  By the time you get some caber/prami in hand, you are that much closer to having your hormones back to normal.  It's doubtful you took a big enough does to really need a lot of this stuff.

Question, did you learn from this?  In the future, learn about the products and side effects you're taking..... It's your life.  

Just years of mistakes speaking out.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 29, 2013)

Yep buddy I did sus500 back when it was still around and I was like 19-20. Peed blood and vomited all over myself after one beer. Liver values were so high doctor didn't even wait to mail me the results he called me and told me stop right now! Also go get cranberry pills, milk thistle, and maybe liv52 or another liver supp to get your values back in check. If u have insurance go ask your doctor for a prolactin serum blood test and a estradiol test. If either come back high which I'm assuming they will he will probably give u the caber (dostinex) and letrozole covered under insurance. If you don't have insurance order those same tests from privatemdlabs.com. Might cost u some money but take it from some one who used shit too young and had gynecomastia removed later at the low low price of $4000 dollars, the cost of those tests/meds is very low in comparison.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 29, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> 22 years old not on anything right now. Ya I'm not fucking  around with pro hormones anymore.



At 22 years old, you should be able to make good gains by eating a shit ton and hitting the iron hard.  You are no where near your natural potential.  

I am 39 and just ran my first cycle ever.  It was just Test E at a TRT level of 250mg/week with great results.

I've said this before, you younger guys need to do your research before jumping in blind.  You are you own best friend and your own worst enemy in this game.  Nobody is going to do your research for you.  This is your health you're dealing with.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 29, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> So I noticed my left and right nips were hurting a bit. I can feel a lump under the left and when I squeezed on it this brown liquid came out....WTF is that shit!!! Same with my right. How much of a cause for concern is this? Like breast cancer concern should I hit up a doctor immediately? Anyone else have this issue? I was thinking this might be gyno? But brown??? Thanks all.



Sounds like your lactating. Your prolactin levels must be high. I would get some bloods drawn if you can.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dude, I would throw those pills away, get some bloodwork done (especially liver values), and get on some letro and caber.  A man lactating is never good.

I got a flair up last year on a tren cycle (prolactin) , and the combo of letro and caber fixed it within 2 weeks.  The protocol that Kalel posted up for letro and caber is the same protocol I used to fix my flair up.


----------



## vpiedu (Jun 30, 2013)

Kalel said:


> That's not really correct. Progesterone related gyno is completely different than E gyno. That's why I suggested both letro and caber. Letro is for E related symptoms and caber is for progesterone. Letrozole is the only drug proven to shrink gynecomastia, caber will simply get your prolactin down if that is what is high



while prolactin is increased in some gyno it is not the cause for it. the cause is a hormonal imbalance where the E to T ratio is incorrect. increased prolactin levels will not cause male breast tissue. this discussion has been kicked around for years and years and while some like caber and prami and other methods of treating depending on what gear they are running at the time that does not apply here. elevated E or disproportioned T to E ratio is the cause and in this case and every case of gyno.  the OP needs to find what works best for himself but bloods are the best idea if available immediately and get the E level down ASAP. i personally know of many cases where guys have shrunken their gyno and even done away with completely by using nolva.  


VP


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jul 1, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Save the milk and sell it!! Secret of the pros.
> 
> On a serious note, pro hormones can be worse than the real thing.  Just because its legal doesn't mean it's safe.  It should go away on its own.  By the time you get some caber/prami in hand, you are that much closer to having your hormones back to normal.  It's doubtful you took a big enough does to really need a lot of this stuff.
> 
> ...



Hahaha  that's awesome.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 2, 2013)

ditch the pro hormones! uugh I wish everyone knew this.


----------



## Kalel (Jul 2, 2013)

mikeystrong said:


> ditch the pro hormones! uugh I wish everyone knew this.



Everyone learns this lesson the hard way. They think cuz there's no needle or black market involved the PH are safer. When we know in reality this couldn't be further from the truth. I'd rather chance testosterone bought from a kid with a bad cough at the Tijuana border than fuck with ph ever again.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 2, 2013)

ya man, luckily I got to witness the wrath of ph without actualy trying myself. a old training partner of mine took a bunch of that stuff, for the first two weeks seeing his steady size gains I was kinda envious but then after the cycle u see all the nasty repercussions.


----------



## Turbo85 (Jul 6, 2013)

Been kinda following this, I was wondering if u ever had blood work drawn, or what you did to stop lactation? Let us know what's going on with ya bro.


----------



## distributer1134 (Jul 6, 2013)

From personal experience, I would definitely grab some arimidex. I have been having the same issue for the past 1-2 years because im on HRT. My dr. was not thinking to do test for estrogen levels when doing my blood work. Had blood work done from another dr. and said my estrogen levels were through the roof. Arimidex will knock out the pain , swelling , and soreness. Unfortunately, the brown/amber liquid that you can squeeze out and can still last for a long time. I know mine still does it even when I was off of my HRT for 10 months.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 6, 2013)

distributer1134 said:


> From personal experience, I would definitely grab some arimidex. I have been having the same issue for the past 1-2 years because im on HRT. My dr. was not thinking to do test for estrogen levels when doing my blood work. Had blood work done from another dr. and said my estrogen levels were through the roof. Arimidex will knock out the pain , swelling , and soreness. Unfortunately, the brown/amber liquid that you can squeeze out and can still last for a long time. I know mine still does it even when I was off of my HRT for 10 months.



How much test was he prescribing for you?


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jul 8, 2013)

I got a dr appointment schedules jus the waiting game at the moment. And ya I have first hand experience now the ph's ain't worth it. The only real difference I noticed was a increase in strength and not that much of an increase the myo HMp was way bette with strength back when I used it. Basically the cost vs benefit isn't worth it at all.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 8, 2013)

Good to hear itsno.. Keep us posted and glad u have a good midset to see a dr and not rely on broscience. Take in the PH u used to Dr so they get true info of what u used so Dr doesnt just assume AAS . Thanks ib


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jul 11, 2013)

Went to the doc. He said that it would clear up by itself. He didn't so any blood work either which I was kind of surprised at.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 11, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Went to the doc. He said that it would clear up by itself. He didn't so any blood work either which I was kind of surprised at.



For real? Why is it brown. Ive heard clear before not brown? Did u say or bring in PH bottle of what  you took? 
Some Drs.( like mine) have zero clue about vitamins , hormones , even creatine and i know that because i was on creatine mono,had a std blood test, then i get the call im in kidney distress etc due to creatinin levels so i say im on creatine and there is a specific blood test while on creatine to prevent False  postive results. How do i know that? From me in tune with supplements and sides but god forbid a Dr listen to me and in turn it cost me 1000$ in a kidney specialist office then me going to a sport specific Dr and me hearing what i knew day one .
Guess what im saying do some personal research cause some Drs are quacks . Thanks for update..ib


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jul 13, 2013)

Ya I brought in the ph he knew the chemical compound and everything he said "so it's basically andro" lol


----------



## bbecker227 (Apr 26, 2015)

Is this the reason for not taking a pct ..or can you get that also just from being on test?..I noticed this a bit also when I got off my cycle..I wasn't able to take a pct due to the fact I was locked up ?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 27, 2015)

When I was on almost 4 grams a week of test alone for almost a year I actually could almost milk the shit out of my nipples


----------



## robertscott (Apr 29, 2015)

I remember when my prolactin got out of control from NPP, i could squeeze discharge out of my nips.

I showed it to my girlfriend, who just kinda shook her head and said "You're not like other boys, are you?"


----------



## bbecker227 (Apr 29, 2015)

What can you take to get rid of that


----------



## Masstheticsbrah (May 1, 2015)

had the same shit when i was on 600mgs test and too much tren. you'll be fine


----------

